

Man Has Memory Span of a Few Seconds - Terrifying/Fascinating - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/09/24/070924fa_fact_sacks

======
kingnothing
Clive's state of mind is perhaps the most tortured existence I can imagine.

------
chaostheory
new article - old story; i could be wrong but i think that i've already seen
this on reddit a long time ago.

Honestly I think reddit is where this story belongs too

~~~
asdflkj
I see more and more sneering references to reddit here lately. I wonder if
this will turn into a cliche some day.

~~~
olavk
Reddit contains lots of sneering references to Digg. There is probably an
elevated place somewhere that contains lots of sneering references to hacker
news. But people like you and med don't know that place.

------
edw519
"Man Has Memory Span of a Few Seconds"

We have a term for this where I work: manager.

